# heard about another fall



## murphy4trees (Mar 21, 2004)

Went to cut a small tree off a driveway yesterday... I did some work across the street last fall for a friend I know through a landscaping company, that I used to rent ground from and where she used to work...
I remember bidding on a job last fall for her neighbor, but not following up on it cause I was just about to leave for Va.
Anyway turns out the company that got half the job at my frinds, and all the work for her neighbor, had a climber take a nearly fatal fall when they were doing the work.
My frined called them an accident waiting to happen and said they were more interested in doing ground work, rather than serious climbing. 
I beleive what caused the fall was the tautline hitch, aka rolling hitch, "unravelling"... NO STOPPER KNOT That's what it soounded like anyway...
Guy in his 20's with climbing experience took a fall from about 30'... Was questionable if he was ever going to walk again. She heard he can now walk, assisted.... 
I told her I wish I had followed up on the estimate. She said... "well their prices were a lot lower than yours"...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey Daniel, have you read Big John's philosophy on falling?


----------



## murphy4trees (Mar 22, 2004)

Maybe, 
I think it goes something like as long as no bones are sticking through your skin, get back up and finish the tree before going to trhe hospital!!!!
I know one thing that being in good physical shape makes all the difference when it comes to taking a hit... That's why I gotta be extra careful... I gotta get back in halfway decent shape this year maybe start going to the Gym.


----------

